# New Music from Animated Feature (Tanuj Tiku)



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi! 

I just wanted to share some of my recent music I did for an animated feature.

I am posting several tracks and they are edited for presentation in this thread. The start and ending may be abrupt at times. These are not mixed files. Its my own temp mix.


I hope you will enjoy listening to them!


Links:

1. Opening - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/R1Opening.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/R1Opening.mp3)

2. Palace - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/ZPalace.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/ZPalace.mp3)

3. The Journey - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/Journey.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/Journey.mp3)

4. Friends - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/Friends.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/Friends.mp3)

5. Rajguru - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/Rajguru.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/Rajguru.mp3)

6. War - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/War.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/War.mp3)

7. Monkey Love - http://www.tanuj-tiku.com/MonkeyLove.mp3 (www.tanuj-tiku.com/MonkeyLove.mp3)



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 27, 2011)

Really beautiful writing, Tanuj! Thank you for sharing. I particularly enjoyed the Opening track--I actually stopped listing to the musical and production nuts and bolts and just enjoyed it with a big smile on my face. The joy with which that piece was crafted is infectious. :D


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 28, 2011)

Ian,

Thanks a lot for your kind words! The opening is very joyous indeed and I am glad to know that feeling has come across.

The music isnt particualrly complex. Its extremely simple and very ear-candy as such. Thats what I was aiming for. In the end, I was quite happy with the over all sound. We ended up recording some live parts as well which are sadly not part of what I have posted here because those are not mixed at all right now.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## toddkreuz (Feb 28, 2011)

Brilliant! 
Very Inspired writing. Bravo!


----------



## rgames (Mar 1, 2011)

Some really nice writing in there - the opening to "Palace" was especially nice.

You do a good job of balancing originality with some standard techniques, so the sound is very approachable but without being trite, if that makes sense 

rgames


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Rgames,

I am glad to know that I could fit in some originality in there! Thanks!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## johan25 (Mar 2, 2011)

Very beautiful music Tanuj, good luck with the project


----------



## tumeninote (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## PMortise (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job! I can only +1 to what's already been said.

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for listening guys. Really appreciate the comments! I am glad you liked the music.


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 3, 2011)

Excellent Tanuj! Really enjoying first track and will listen more for sure. A lot of spark in your creativity!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for listening everyone!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 6, 2011)

Very beautiful music Tanuj!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pros (Mar 12, 2011)

You are so good that it makes me angry.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for listening again guys.

Pros - I will take that as a compliment! 


Tanuj.


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 13, 2011)

Links aren't working for me my friend, and I just posted in another forum on someone music.
I'll keep trying


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 13, 2011)

Casalena,

I am not sure what the problem is but they seem to be working here!

May be you can try again after sometime. Most likely a slight glitch in your local network.


Tanuj.


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 13, 2011)

Working now with mozilla firefox.

I particularly enjoyed War, Friends, and opening.
Great balance.

A lot of times your pieces reminded me of Koji Kondo, which is fantastic.
I'm sure you brought the footage to life my friend!



Anthony


----------

